# 11-8 fannin county



## robb30513 (Nov 8, 2012)

deer are really moving good this am. I had to work so missed the action but my buddy i hunt with seen a whole group of deer above him around 9:15. then at 10:07 a nice 8 came by but could not get a good shot with the crossbow. and then around 10:30 a 4 pointer came by the same stand. i am ready for tomorrow to be in the stand.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice


----------

